# Car Rack for Big Dummy



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

Are there any issues w/ using a standard forkmount tray or hitch rack?

I'm wondering if a tandem accessory is needed for the tray, or if the wheels need to come off when on the hitch rack....


** Feel free to heckle for bringing this up **


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

*chuckle, chuckle*
You can actually read the title both ways...like you are looking for a rack that will carry your car on the big dummy.


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

*Big Dummy on a car*

Clearly, English is my second language! Havent even bought the damn thing yet, and I'm already the big dummy IN the car... Lets try this one more time.

If one had a car, and wanted to transport their Surly Big Dummy on it, are there any known issues? Would a longer tray for a roof rack be needed, or in the case of a hitch rack, do the wheels need to be taken off.

**Feel free to heckle***


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been wondering about this, I'm glad you brought it up. It's pretty well near impossible for me to transport the BD using the roof racks on my car for several reasons. 

First, the bike is far too long for the rack, so I would need a station wagon to even get it up on the roof. In fact, it's so long that I couldn't even fit it in the back of my friends toyota pickup! 

Second, the big apple tires are too large to fit in the rack slots.

Third, even if I had a station wagon and smaller tires, the weight of the BD would likely be enough to stress, bend or even break the rack/bike attachment points. 

The only time I ever transported the dummy was by trailer, so I'm also interested to hear other people's solution to this problem.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got a tandem as well as a dummy. While I've frequently used the tandem roof rack tray for my tandem, haven't yet wanted to drive the dummy anywhere. I'll try to remember to take a look and report back if it'll work. Can't imagine the dummy fitting on a normal roof rack tray.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

With Freeloaders removed for width, and front wheel for height, it'll back right into a Honda minivan (with second-row middle seat removed).

I can't imagine it fitting very well on a hitch rack. At least on my Outback with Thule T2, both wheels of my normal sized MTB extend beyond the width of the car, and I'm close to the edge of the Thule T2's range. A frame-holding style wouldn't be constrained by the wheelbase, but the center of gravity of the frame is behind the main triangle (though there are plenty of places to clamp to).


----------



## 3eCheval (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been carrying my Kona Ute on this this bike rack with no problems. And I have a small 2005 Subaru Impreza. The bike is slightly wider then the car, but with side view mirrors to monitor this, it is not a problem at all. No problem with bending the hitch either.
There is just no way I could lug that thing on the roof.
I don't know in what way the lenght and weight of the Ute compares to the Big Dummy. If you compare the specs of both bikes, you would have an answer.
Good luck.


----------



## enicma (Jun 30, 2007)

I use this, cheap & very functional: http://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1031409_-1___

Holds up to a 58" wheelbase - I throw my 20" dummy in there for trips around town, it's about .5" too long for the rack so not as stable as it could be, but if you have any smaller frame it should be perfect.


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm, good to know. But doesnt the xtracycle bag/frame extend beyond the back wheel. Do those stick out too much?

For the xport rack, have you tried deflating the tires for a snug fit?


----------



## enicma (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, that actually does the trick, I drove for about an hour once and did that to make it fit. As far as length goes, wheelbase is the only important factor for our rack, the bike does stick out beyond it but that only becomes an issue when parking in tight spaces. The car is about 67 in wide, I don't think the whole dummy can be more than a foot over that. 

So yeah, should be good unless you rock the 22" frame :thumbsup:


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

I haven't slapped the dummy on yet, but I bought a Yakima Swing Daddy and plan to load the Dummy in a vertical orientation. I'll try to get some pics next week. Otherwise I've been throwing it in the back of my Honda CRV with it sticking out the rear hatch, and that works well enough even without having to fold down the rear seats (no wideloaders)


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

when I picked up my used dummy, I drove it home on std roof rack tray.

I brought rags and a toe strap and strapped the bb to the tray and the rear wheel hung off the back of the car.

worked pretty well, but I only had to drive ~9miles.

g


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

The dummy looks like it isn't a perfect fit for my Yakima Sidewinder tandem roof rack attachment. One of the two rear straps of the rack will go around the bottom tube of the Dummy, but the other strap is beyond where the single bottom tube stops by a little bit. So it should work (haven't actually tried it 'cause the tandem rack isn't currently on my car, just held the rack up to the Dummy) but the attachment won't be as secure as with a tandem.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, and the only time I transported the dummy by car, I just put it inside my station wagon. Fit fine with the front wheel off and the rear car seats folded down.


----------



## Spyder_Venom (Sep 26, 2008)

Rocky Mounts makes one specifically for the BD/Xtracycle bikes. I keep thinking I will order one but then I just hop on my bike and ride it there.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Spyder_Venom said:


> Rocky Mounts makes one specifically for the BD/Xtracycle bikes. I keep thinking I will order one* but then I just hop on my bike and ride it there.*


That's *CRAZY TALK*.

But uhhh, got a link to that Rocky Mounts product?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is a pic of my Mundo on an XPORT Flatbed. It is hard enough to get that pig up to the Flatbed rack, I would definitely NOT want to put in on a roof.










There are about 2 inches to spare on wheelbase. Oh yeah, the Mundo is running 2.7" tires and the rack has no issues with that width.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

baker said:


> Here is a pic of my Mundo on an XPORT Flatbed.


So the bike hangs about 15" either side of a full-sized Tundra? I'm not sure that load wouldn't have the transport guys pulling you over here in Indiana, even if you had red flags on each end.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

BrianMc said:


> So the bike hangs about 15" either side of a full-sized Tundra? I'm not sure that load wouldn't have the transport guys pulling you over here in Indiana, even if you had red flags on each end.


haha!

That's just a deceptive pic. The bike is barely wider than the body of the truck. I'm pretty sure the bike is skinnier than the mirrors.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

baker said:


> haha! That's just a deceptive pic. The bike is barely wider than the body of the truck. I'm pretty sure the bike is skinnier than the mirrors.


Thanks for clearing that up. I tried to correct for perspective, but there weren't enough clues to figure out the angles from the point of origin. I had visions of driving beside a bike lane and Magoo-like clobbering every cyclist overtaken. Not pretty.

Now that's straigtened out, I agree, why chance Chiropractic bills hoisting a cargo bike to a roof rack if a bumper/trailer hitch rack works this well? Better on mileage, too.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Spyder_Venom said:


> Rocky Mounts makes one specifically for the BD/Xtracycle bikes. I keep thinking I will order one but then I just hop on my bike and ride it there.


Just to follow up on this thread. I purchased the Pitchfork Stretch from *Rocky* *Mounts*. It's made for Xtracycles and recumbents, fits a wheelbase as long as 65", and fits Yakima or Thule racks. It's great! You can also lock the rack and/or bike to the rack.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Second followup: I just use a Thule hitch mounted hanging rack (I think a 914XT, but I'm not sure). Works perfect with my BD and X5.


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

Big Dummy going vertical on the Yakima Swing Daddy.

I remove the front wheel while driving. I've installed a hitch on my Honda CRV as well and it works just fine there too. I can still fit 2 more adult bikes on the rack. The biggest space hog ends up being the stoker handlebars in the rear.

The bike rests sturdily on the seat tube and seatpost, fore/aft swinging hasn't been an issue while driving and the Swing Daddy has lots of straps to put to use.


DSCF8873 by rkt88edmo, on Flickr

Clearance.


DSCF8876 by rkt88edmo, on Flickr

W/o the front wheel


DSCF8875 by rkt88edmo, on Flickr


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've used a yakima roof rack in the back of my pickup. I swapped a couple road bike tires for
two roof trays with frame clamps. Cut some off one of the roof trays and attached it to the other making it extra long. Used a piece of flat iron that just happen to be the same size as the channel running below the roof tray. Was stiff and tight enough that nothing else was needed So I clamp the frame and strap the tires just like usual and off we go. I also use the cargo straps and go from the freeloader racks to the truck for added stability. This might work on top of a car...


----------



## veloryan516 (Feb 11, 2011)

that blue bike is badass!


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

For big dummy transport, I use 2 rooftop bike carriers (bmw brand). I was bummed that the dummy would not fit on a single rack, but luckily I had 2 on hand already and was able to configure them to accommodate it. This setup is pretty sturdy, but it mounts the dummy a little crooked. I could theoretically grab the bike with both racks' arms, but after attaching just 1 it seemed sturdy enough.


----------

